

Idea for a website - TheCartman

Does anyone have a good idea for a website i can create for a school project? It has to be a company that sells something. I can sell any products i want to.<p>Thanks :)
======
read
For some strange reason posting this content makes my post instantly marked as
[dead]. It must have triggered some kind of spam detector. I hacked around it
by first posting a comment containing the word "test", and then editing the
content in it.

(1) If you are looking for ideas for websites try
[http://firespotting.com/](http://firespotting.com/)

(2) I'd like street musicians to sell me their music on a usb stick. They
currently sell their music on CDs, but going into the future laptops won't
have CD players, if they haven't been stripped of them already. My laptop
doesn't have one, and I bought 8 CDs already I have no means of playing or
transferring into my laptop.

You could build a website that lets musicians upload their music and ships
them back copies of the music on usb sticks.

(3) I would like a website that would let me pay people to read my blog posts
before I post them and give me feedback.

(Posting on HackerNews isn't ideal for this.)

(4) I would like a website that lets me pay to get people to use what I build
and give me feedback.

(5) I would like a website that lets me host a simple blog for $1/month.

(6) Make a website that sells jewelry. Besides being a project that can
attract school friends to help you, you can make money at little cost selling
jewelry.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/27/origami-
owl_n_43507...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/27/origami-
owl_n_4350746.html)

------
brudgers
A website that sells ideas for websites for school projects. Clearly there is
a need. As cofounder, I demand 50% equity as the idea guy. You can be low
bidder for writing code.

Or you could tell us what you have come up with so far.

------
dhoulb
Instagram photos printed on shortbread

------
justhw
This Artist [1] is selling to his fans on Instagram using paypal. It's manual
heavy. Automate or simplify it for him.

Let me know if you'd like to learn more.

[1] [http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/art-
money/artists...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/art-
money/artists-use-social-media-make-insta-grand)

------
sonofedwin
How about web design or maybe celebratory cards or custom mugs or custom
T-Shirts?

------
chimpoo
Which grade you are in?

